# Your worst work



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

As was brilliantly suggested by Unpopular in a different thread lets see everyone's worst shots. Here's a selection of mine.






Vulture vomit





Forgotten ISO





Reflections on overexposure


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

Hold your noses...


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Love the wire mesh trash can!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

Innards, yellow kids, garbage cans and blown skies, hand over the lens...  Ya, these really suck!     :mrgreen:


----------



## unpopular (Sep 5, 2012)

View attachment 19517

Because there just isn't such a thing as too much HDR.



And everyone knows that wasp hives look better with Orton process!



Random beams are always good!



If it doesn't work in color, it almost always will in fake cyanotype!



Or if an image goes beyond your post processing abilities, try sepia!



I'm not even sure what I had in mind with this one. Being that it was a panoramic, I had something in mind...


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> If it doesn't work in color, it almost always will in fake cyanotype!



 I love your comments!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Love the beam and the pano. I've got those shots where you look back and think "I don't know what the hell this was supposed to be?!"

Snowbear were you ordering a three finger highball or were you already drunk?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^^man wow I can't believe I shot that pic back in the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I don't question why her and i don't chat much any more!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^^^^^man wow I can't believe I shot that pic back in the day



dam GWAC!


----------



## ahcigar1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh this could get fun.  I recently went through many of my older photos and WOW I can't believe some of the crap I took and thought was good.  I did keep one for laughter value will post later.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 5, 2012)

This is pretty bad.  And I have a few that look pretty much the same!




Housesteads by Forkie, on Flickr

In my defence, it was taken in 2007 just before I properly decided to take photography more seriously.  And it was with a Canon Powershot A75.  Piece of poo!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 5, 2012)

Worst work? Just go to my Flickr page! About 90% of it isn't even MWAC-quality! :lmao:

I toss most of the truly bad stuff as I get ready to process, but I just happened to be working on some shots from a soccer tournament this weekend, and hadn't yet culled out the useless stuff. Some of it literally made me shake my head in disbelief.

Before I post my "Trilogy of Awful" soccer series, I'd like say in my defense:
--I've just started shooting sports
--The game was at 8 a.m. on a Sunday morning; they had to be at the field at 7:15 a.m., which meant we had to leave the hotel by about 6:35 a.m.
--I'd had ONE cup of coffee.
And finally--no, there's really NO excuse. I think my hand tremor must have been acting up that morning and sometimes my finger just twitched and accidentally hit the shutter. Yeah, THAT's the ticket.


At least the ball is in focus. Sort of.


Oh, good, now not even the ball is in focus.

AND my personal "favorite":



This must have been just as I was collapsing from the lack of sleep and caffeine withdrawal


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> Worst work?
> AND my personal "favorite":
> 
> 
> View attachment 19528



Impressively bad! Woo-hoo!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

There IS no "one - my worst". I have ALBUMS full of really awful photography - but dear photos to me when they are of my kids!
I will need to fire up the good old scanner to let you see some, most are film and prints on paper.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

Here we go: this is still one of the really GOOD photos I took of my first-born when he was a baby back in 1980:







The majority were like this (and yes, even back then I KNEW I had taken a BAD photo!)






But when you take a maximum of 36 photos at a given period of time, you don't throw them away happily - well, I didn't.
Those were still taken with the Rollei35 - I don't think I'd had been in touch with any kind of SLR camera at the time.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

AND my personal "favorite":

<img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=19528"/>
This must have been just as I was collapsing from the lack of sleep and caffeine withdrawal[/QUOTE]


Winner winner chicken dinner! Someone's going to bring their A game...I mean F game to beat an out of focus soccer ball with no context. Well played mam.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Forkie said:
			
		

> This is pretty bad.  And I have a few that look pretty much the same!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forkie/368251838/
> Housesteads by Forkie, on Flickr
> ...



That's truly bad but currently in 2nd place as far as I can tell. We need a way to set up a poll for people to vote.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ Those (Corinna's) really aren't so bad. Well, #2 is getting close with bad focus, bad lighting, and poor shocked baby.  Hehe..

But in general, photos of your own kids are never bad, even when they are truly awful in every possible way.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

The sad thing is that I carried on taking bad photos of my kids (in the sense of "good" or "bad photography", mind, they're photos of my kids, so they aren't REALLY "bad", like you're saying) for 10 or more years. Those of my second son aren't so much better, either.
But then the photo of my first-born will always be EXTRA dear to me!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 5, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Here we go: this is still one of the really GOOD photos I took of my first-born when he was a baby back in 1980:
> 
> 
> But when you take a maximum of 36 photos at a given period of time, you don't throw them away happily - well, I didn't.
> Those were still taken with the Rollei35 - I don't think I'd had been in touch with any kind of SLR camera at the time.



The baby in jail shot is nice but look at that wallpaper in the first shot, nice.thats almost as good as the Betsy Ross wallpaper in my room when I was a kid. It was red white and blue and no kidding was a repeating pattern of Betsy Ross sewing a flag. Thanks for bringing back that memory, guess I'll go schedule a therapy appt.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2012)

You are right: you DID need a therapy appointment with that wallpaper. But we were poor and the walls were decorated like that and we couldn't afford to tear off this perfectly tight wallpaper, so it stayed.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Snowbear were you ordering a three finger highball or were you already drunk?


Actually - I cheated.  That was not a "real" photo attempt, but a flag for a series for a panorama (everything between the hands gets stitched together).

How about a real failure . . . what happens when you rush and don't set the exposure correctly.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 6, 2012)

Negligent shutter release. lol. My elbow hit the release twice. This one focused.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 6, 2012)

I have taken so many bad photos....where to start?


----------



## Forkie (Sep 6, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

What about a poorly stitched 59 frame composite?




great success! by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, I have sooo many from my Fight Club days!! lol


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 8, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> What about a poorly stitched 59 frame composite?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63790041@N04/7955005082/
> great success! by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



Depends, explain to me why it's 59 and not 60 and that may earn you a seat at the table. Otherwise this is mediocre work and not worthy of consideration for worst in show.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 8, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Man, I have sooo many from my Fight Club days!! lol



A) you're not supposed to talk about Fight Club.
2) those don't count, you only have n hour to shoot hat stuff, this needs to be legitimate crap


----------



## Compaq (Sep 10, 2012)

jhodges10 said:
			
		

> Depends, explain to me why it's 59 and not 60 and that may earn you a seat at the table. Otherwise this is mediocre work and not worthy of consideration for worst in show.



My cheapo remote trigger failed to fire the camera at literary the last second. True story.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

That's actually pretty cool for a sucky photo, Anders. And a great story, too!


----------

